

Relying on a Google API and going over the quota on launch day - cshesse
http://blog.pushbullet.com/2013/10/24/push-to-chrome-a-retrospective/

======
swanson
This is super offtopic, but it thought it was awesome: on the ActionBar in the
PushBullet android app, the pullout drawer icon makes it look like the bullet
(your logo) is being shot across the screen (like "action lines").

It made me smile :)

~~~
Guzba
This is great. I totally did that on purpose (lining it up vertically and
everything) but I figured I'd never hear anyone comment on it :)

------
will_brown
Good for Google upping the limit here. Similarly when I developed a search
engine using Google's API I too exceeded the query limit on the first day;
however, At a rate of $5/1,000 queries with a daily cap at 10,000 I was forced
to redevelop using the Bing API.

~~~
cshesse
Yeah, what's amazing is that they didn't charge us to increase the limit. It's
also pretty awesome that their android push notification service has no quota
and is free.

~~~
lwf
Using Google's search results takes a lot of computing power and could be
abused by competitors.

Having robust messaging increases the value of Google's Android platform.

------
noodle
I'm impressed that the quota was lifted so readily. I've hit quota limit
issues with other Google API services and hit brick walls regarding raising
them.

~~~
cshesse
In the recent past, even with a premier paid account on GAE, getting a
specific quota raised took a few days and was apparently a non-trivial
operation.

~~~
noodle
I've been working on raising one of my quotas for the past 10 months. Filled
with regular meetings with Google reps about it.

------
yeukhon
So you are already a paid user but you can't adjust the quota yourself? Or GCM
quota cap is 10,000?

~~~
Guzba
Using GCM for Chrome is free but you do have to have an API key (unlike some
Google services). The 10,000 messages cap is is what they call a courtesy
limit, hinting that you can get it increased, but we had never gone through
the process of requesting one, nor did we feel we were necessarily guaranteed
an increase.

(Adding a credit card didn't let us increase the cap.)

